
Why are INI files deprecated in favor of the registry? - domino
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2007/11/26/6523907.aspx
======
zephjc
The Registry - and by extension, installers in most cases - are over-
engineered solution to the program config problem.

OSX has been successfully using XML config files for 10+ years, and Unix in
general with /etc/ and user's home dot-files for much longer.

~~~
clvv
Dotfiles are really great in terms of portability.

~~~
rfugger
Which sums up nicely why MS doesn't use them.

